

Senate Democrats Clash with White House on C.I.A. Torture Report - kyleblarson
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/21/us/politics/no-headway-is-made-on-cia-torture-report.html?_r=0

======
ChuckMcM
_" The C.I.A., supported by the White House, has argued that even without
using the real names of the officers, their identities could still be
revealed."_

"You know, its just meta-data, why are you so upset about your civil
liberties?"

On the one hand I feel badly for the CIA folks, their bosses said "Go do this
thing" and they did. And with this report and a bit of compare the location or
other meta data decloaking processes, folks might be able to identify exactly
who was doing the deeds. Which would get them in trouble, while their
leadership remains cloaked in secrecy.

But on the other hand I really wish the intelligence community would stop
attempting to sell the public on the notion that meta-data can't be misused
and thus is subject to less rigorous restrictions with respect to the rights
of the people. They know that isn't true, their actions show they know it
isn't true, so lets just come out and own up to the fact that it isn't true.

